# Adding a second CTD to the family!!



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nicely done young man.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That certainly speaks volumes for how you feel about the car  Congrats!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome to the family, again lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your Second Cruze CTD.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Silver is good. So is the CTD no matter what colour.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrats.... Enjoy the long Cruze....


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm jealous two CTDs gosh. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Congrats on the twins!


----------

